# What are good 3D projectors in the market without breaking the bank



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi All; What are reasonable 3D projectors available in the market that are sub 2.5k.
thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should be able to find the Panasonic AE7000u for around the 2.5K mark Its a great projector.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Tony. If you're looking at sub $2.5 PJs that are good at 3-D for their class... I'd go right to the Panny 7000u.

Checkout projector central and projector reviews.


----------



## ta75050 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have decided to get Epson 6010. Can anybody give a good place in DFW area for prices with installation.
thanks


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice bank you have there  For people who want to spend less than $1000 there is an option which became available lately. Currently the best budget 1080p 3D projector available is BenQ W1070 (or W1080ST). Soon it will have a rival from Acer which will be even brighter - 3000 lumens


----------

